# حياتي بدونهااااا



## جوو الرياض (2 أكتوبر 2011)

حيـــآإتي بــدونها  ,,​ 


​ 



*أولاً آبغـى اسألك .. ثلاثة أسئلة "ماأتوقع أنكم بتتعبوون لو قريتوها 

"*​ 

*السؤال الأول: لو كنت منسدح وفي أخر روقاان وفاضي وقاعد تنظف أذنك من زوود الفضاوه يعني ,, وجـاءأخووك الصـغير يركض يركض يركض وفجـأه طااح على أذنك ودخل منظف الاذان باأذنك " و طبعاً أخوك مايدري مو قاصد " ودخل هذا العود ثواني وموراضي يطلع =تتوقع كيف شدة الألم ..؟ *​ 
*بتتحمل؟؟؟؟*​ 
*بتصبر..؟ *
*بتنام الليل من الوجـع..؟*​ 
*طيب الان*
*""تخيل حديد مذاب من النار يدخل أذنك ومده طويله " حمانا الله"" 00..؟*
*بتتحمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


​ 


_ 

 _​ 
السؤال الثاني:*إذا دخلت الجنه "بأذن الله بعد رحمته تعالى ونجاك 

 "*
*تخيل أنك تدخل الجنه وتشوف أهلها يتمتعوون بغناء الحور العين,,فتتمنى تسمع معاهم *
*{لكن يمكن ماتسمعها في الجنه لأنك سمعتها بالدنيا }...؟*​ 
*_ 

 _*
السؤال الثالث: بـآآمــاانه أنت مرتـاح يوم أنك تسمع أغـآآني ..؟
*بالله أبي أجابه بصرآآحه ..؟*​ 
أتحـداآآآآك *إذا كنت مرتاآآآح .... وأنا مستعد اواجهك بنفسي اذا كنت مرتاح ومستقر في حياتك*
*تبي تعرف ليه؟؟؟*
*سهلــه لأنك مسـلم,, والمسلم دليله قلبه مايرتاح للذنوب والمعاصي بالعكس يصير كله هموم وحزن ونكد وماله خلق أحد *​ 
*" لو تلاحظوون اي انسـاان مدمن اغاني أتحادك يكوون مرتااح إلا داييم حاله بخشمه *
*واخلاقه قافله ورايحه في أمها ,, اسأل نفسك ليييييه ..؟*​ 
*" عندك اعظم كتاب وتروح لسخافات المغنين أحبك وغيرها من الكلمات الي مدري ايش تبي في هالدنيا ,,*
عندك كلام ربي وتروح لقيتار او لبيانو او لغيره من *ا**لمعازف؟؟؟*
*

*​ 
*بقولكم شيء بصـرآآحه 

,, أن السـعـاده و الراحـه و الفـرج والخيـر يجيك بالصبر *
*" من تركك شيء لله عوضه الله خيراً منه عاجلاً أم اجلاً"*​ 
*ويمكن بعضكم تكون إرادته قويه " ويكون قد حذفهاا قبل لا يقرأ الكلام الاخير *
*ويمكن البعض إرادته ضعيفه فـ لكم مني نصايح ..:*​ 
,, أدعــي الله أنه يخلصك من هالذنب لأن الدعـاء دواء فعال بإذن الله
*"" لان الرسول كان يدعوا الله الهداية ويستعيذ بالله من الفسق والعصيان""*


​ 
,, الدعـاء ماينفع لحاله فلازم من العمل 
*"" والعمل هو أنك تجهد نفسك على أنك تتركنها وكل ماحسيت بالملل أو مشتهي تسمع>>>>> اسمع قرآن *​ 
*3 ,, دائــــــماً تذكر ألم أذنك بالنار وتذكر حسرتك بالجنه " الكل يسمع بالجنه إلا انت"*​ 

*4 ,, تذكر قول الرسول""ليكونن من أمتي قوم يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر و المعاازف "" أخرجه البخاري*​ 
*5 ,, تذكر وانت تسمع او تشوف المقطع .. انو ربي يشوف اللي انت جالس تشوفه؟؟*
*تتوقع بيرضيه اللي جالس تشوفه ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*اذا كان بيغضبه ... تذكر شيء واحد بس*
*تقدر تتحمل غضبه؟؟؟*
*تقدر تواجه بعدين يوم القيامة وتبين له سبحانه السبب؟*​ 
*تتوقع انه اذا غضب الله هذا شيء عااااااادي ؟؟؟*
*يعني بيكون عذرك مثلاً كل الناس بيسون اللي اسويه جات علي اناااا؟*​ 
*كذا راح تقوووول؟؟؟*
*ربي اذا بيعاقبك بيعاقبك انت لحااالك بس ... مالك ومال الناس*
*واللي يعيش في هالدنيا عشان الناس ورضاهم ----- > خسر آخرته*​ 
*اصححححححححوا يامسلمون*​ 

*ماأشك انك بتشتاق لها لأن البدايه صعبـه شوي لكـن حاول تجهد نفسك قدر المستطـاع وتذكر قوله تعـالى "{ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى * فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى }" فلازم منا ننهي انفسنا الامـاره بالسوء عن الهوى ونتغلب على وسوسة الشيطـان بالتـدريج وتأكد" بإذن الله " أن الله عز وجل بيسرها لك لأنه يعلم بصدق توبتك وبأذن الله تقدر تتخلص من الاغاني وبالعكس بعد يمكن تكرهها *
*و*​ 

*تذكــر دائماً الموت" لا تقول انا لسى صغير "*
*في ناس ماتوا وهم اصغر منك وفي ناس ماتوا وهم مواليد *​





يعني مافي حاجه اسمها أنا صغير..؟؟​ 

*وتقول لي الحق استمتع بشبابي أو مراهقتي ماتدري يمكن اليوم تقرى رسالتي *
*وأنت تضحك وبكرا ؟؟ .!!! *​ 

*حيـاتي بلا أغـاني ,, لها معنا ثـاني*​

*^^*
*تكفون خلونا نجرب معنى هالكلمه *​ 




*انشروو الرسالة لـسببين* ​ 

*الاول : إن شاء الله في نااس بيتوبون عليها وناخذ أجرهم أنا وأنت *​ 
*وثاني شيء : أنو في غيري تعب عليها*​ 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
استغفرالله العظيم الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
سبحان الله .. الحمدلله .. لا إله إلا الله .. الله وأكبر
. ​​


----------



## tjarksa (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حياتي بدونهااااا*

جزاك الله خير اخوي جو الرياض


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حياتي بدونهااااا*

الله يجزاك الجنه ويبارك فييك


----------



## فتاة الرياض (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

ادخلناااا الله فسيح جناااااته جزيت خيرآ حيوو جوو .....


----------



## جوو الرياض (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حياتي بدونهااااا*

امين ياارب ويااكم ... اسعدني مروركماااا


----------

